# أبنـى الحبـيب لماذا تبحـث عنـى خـارجـاً؟ أنـا فى داخلـك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

لطلما بحثت عنك و لم اجدك، سعيت اليك و  ام اصلك.فرغم شوقى الشديد الى معرفتك،الا اننى مازلت لا اعرف عنك شىء  يذكر(اش13:5).فأشواقى تائهه و لا طريق لها.و قلبى مفتت بينك و بين امور دنياى.فما  زلت اريد معك على الارض اشياءً مز(25:73).كثيرا ما بحث عنك عقلى و عديدا ما حدثتك  شفتاى اما قلبى كعادته فمبتعدا عنك بعيداً.اريد ان ادركك بعقلى و لا استطيع لن  اختبر الحياه معك.فمعرفتى عنك عقليه.و عقلى محدود عاجز ابسط من ان يحتويك او  يدركك-ايها الغير المحدود وحدك-.

فتشت عنك فى كل مكان و سعيت اليك كآيل  ظمآن(مز1:42).فتشت عنك داخلى فلم اجدك.لانك قدوس تسكن القديسين.فكيف اذن تعيش وسط  نجاسات قلبى و افكار عقلى التى ابدعت شرا من قبلى..كلا.. فانت نور و جمال.. و انا  ما انا الا ظلا قاتم و قبح دائم.
فبحثت عنك خارجى مجتهداً علّى اجدك.فذهبت اليك  فى بيتك و اعتدت زيارتك.و اقتربت اليك و طلبتك بل و تجاسرت وعملت معك..لعلى ادركك و  معى آخرين..و حاولت ان اعرف الاخرين على شخصك و اجتهدت لتوصيلهم اليك..و كأنى  خادمك.تعبت بحق و سعيت بجد لكى اربح الكثيرين لك.
بيد انه قد فاتنى ان أعرفك  جيداً(أش3:1).فان كنت لا اعرفك أأعرفهم اياك؟!و انا لا ادركك أأحدثهم  عنك؟؟!!

ورغم يقينى من انك قادر على استخدام ضعفى و جهلى لأجل خلاص الأخرين  مثلما استخدمت بيمينك قديماً ضعف يونان و هروبه-حسب ظنه-.فى خلاص البحاره  الأمميين.الأ اننى ظللت مقتنعاً انه لايمكن ان يمتلأ احداً منى بينما أنا فرغ منك.  و كأنى اعلم غيرى ما لا اعلمه لنفسى(رو21:2).
و هكذا شككت فى جدوى عملى معك و  شعرت اننى اسعى باطلاً (غلا2:2) لخلاص الأخرين.

أما فيما يخصّ خلاص نفسى  ،فكنت واثقاً من حقيقة واحده هى أن عملى معك لم يقربنى بعد اليك فالأيام تمر و  خروفك ضال بعيداً عنك.فما زلت تائه و منشغل عنك ..نعم..بل و مشغول عنك بك..أقصد  مشغول عنك بخدمتك-ان جازت تلك التعبيرات-.
حتى صرت لا اجد وقتاً للحديث  معك..وللاختلاء بك من جرّاء مشغوليتى بالعمل معك.

و مع كل يوم يثقل قلبى  بأحمال خطايا جديده لم يكن يعرفها من قبل.فبينما احسب نفسى اعمل معك اذ بى مجتهداً  ادين العاملين معى. و اغضب من هذا و اعثر من ذاك.وضعت خدامك نصب عيناى أراقبهم و  أتاملهم و احكم على كل فعل يصدر عنهم، و كأنّنى صرت لهم ديّاناً بدلاً منك ناظراً  القذى الذى فى عيونهم . متجاهلاً الخشبه التى ملأت عيناى.

و هكذا ثابرت على  مراقبة الآ خرين. و تركت نفسى دون رقيب(اكو 13:11). و صار عملى معك يبعدنى عنك  بعيداً و لم استطع أن أجدك من خلاله كما ظننت سابقاً. ليس عيباً فى العمل  ذاته..حاشا..انما فى ذاتى..التى لم تعد روحياً لهذا العمل المقدس (2كو 5:13). مثلما  أعد له موسى و يوحنّا خدامك. كما لم تمتلأ من روحك القدوس(أف18:5). فلو كان لذاتى  استعداداً لما رأيت ضعفات الأخرين و أخطائهم و لما عميت عيناى عن خطاياى الكثيره  الطّامّه على كتفى كأثقل الاحمال.. و كان وقتئذ لى استحقاق لأتبارك بالعمل  معك.

و لأنك أيها القلب المحب الحانى. تعلم أننى جاد فى طلبك لم تترك قلبى  كثيراً فى حيرته و لم تدع ضعف ارادتى يقوى على أ، يفصلنى عنك. بل همست فى أذنى  بصوتك الحلو قائلاً(أنا الرب الهك معلمك لتنتفع،وأمشيك فى طريق تسلك فيه.ليتك أصغيت  لوصاياى فكان كنهر سلامك) (أش48-18:17). ابنى الحبيب لماذا تبحث عنى خارجك؟؟ أنا فى  داخلك..أسكن فى قلبك و أقرب اليك منك..لكنى فيك حزيناً..انهض و تب و لا تعد بعد  تحزن روحى الذى فيك(اف30:4). بل كن قدوه للاعمال الحسنه مقدماً فى التعليم  نقاوهووقارا و اخلاص (تيط 7:2).. قم الأن ولا تقسى قلبك(عبر 8:3) .اطلبنى فلا يعوزك  شيئأً من الخير(مز 9:34).قدس نفسك فتلك اراداتى(اتس3:4).

الهى الرقيق..أشكرك  من أجل اهتمامك بى و ارشادك لى ،و اعدك أن أعود اليك بدموعى تائبا واثقاً من انك  ستذكر أنى عمل يديك و ستقبلنى مثلما قبلت اليك السامريه. و ستقبل دموعى مثلما لم  ترفض دموع المرأه الخاطئه. اهدى نفسى التائهه فى وادى العصيان .ها قد دعيتك فكن لى  قريب (مز18:145). و ليكن قلبى لك مسكناً و عقلى فيك متأملاً. فأذوق حلاوتك و عذوبة  حبك..اشبعنى بشبهك(مز 15:17). لأجد خيراً و رحمه يتبعاننى كل ايام حياتى(مز 16:23)  . دعنى اذوقك أولاً لأمضى فرحاً داعياً الجميع 
(ذوقوا و انظروا ما أطيب الرب  )(مز8:34)
انه الأبرع جمالاً من كل بنى البشر(مز2:45)
دعوا عقولكم و خيالاتكم  تبحر بلا حدود فى عظمة شخصه ​


----------



## amselim (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا للكلمات الرائعة فى طريق الانسان فى بحثة عن اللة

الرب معك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

amselim قال:


> شكرا للكلمات الرائعة فى طريق الانسان فى بحثة عن اللة
> 
> الرب معك​


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*نورتني كليمو*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 يونيو 2010)

يارب سلام
فبحثت عنك خارجى مجتهداً علّى  اجدك.فذهبت اليك  فى بيتك و اعتدت زيارتك.و اقتربت اليك و طلبتك بل و  تجاسرت وعملت معك..لعلى ادركك و  معى آخرين..و حاولت ان اعرف الاخرين على  شخصك و اجتهدت لتوصيلهم اليك..و كأنى  خادمك.تعبت بحق و سعيت بجد لكى اربح  الكثيرين لك.
بيد انه قد فاتنى ان أعرفك  جيداً(أش3:1).فان كنت لا اعرفك أأعرفهم اياك؟!و  انا لا ادركك أأحدثهم  عنك؟؟!
كثيرا جدا مانبحث عن الله في الخارج وننسي انه بداخلنا متحد معا في الجسد والروح
=================
وكثيرا جدا نعظ الناس ونكلمهم عن الله وان يرجعوا ويتوبوا ونحنوا لانرجع الي الله
=========
شكرا جدا ليكي ولموضوعك الجميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## petit chat (17 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومؤثر جدا *

نعم فنحن ندين الناس 
ونحاول اخراج القظية الت فى عين اخونا ولا ندرك الخشبة التى فى عيوننا 

يارب علمنى احبك انت واخدمك انت واعرفك المعرفة الحقة 
واجد الوقت الذى اتكلم من قلبى معك 
شكرا على الموضوع روكا
الرب  يفرح قلبك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2010)

يارب كما خلصتنى خلص الاخرين المس قلوبهم حتى يؤمنوا بك امين


----------



## rana1981 (17 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا يا روكا 
كتير حبيته​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يونيو 2010)

*كلام معزى بشكل رهيب 
بجد ميرسى يا روكتى
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
ومتنسيش تذكرينى بصلاتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااائع
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> فبحثت عنك خارجى مجتهداً علّى  اجدك.فذهبت اليك  فى بيتك و اعتدت زيارتك.و اقتربت اليك و طلبتك بل و  تجاسرت وعملت معك..لعلى ادركك و  معى آخرين..و حاولت ان اعرف الاخرين على  شخصك و اجتهدت لتوصيلهم اليك..و كأنى  خادمك.تعبت بحق و سعيت بجد لكى اربح  الكثيرين لك.
> بيد انه قد فاتنى ان أعرفك  جيداً(أش3:1).فان كنت لا اعرفك أأعرفهم اياك؟!و  انا لا ادركك أأحدثهم  عنك؟؟!
> كثيرا جدا مانبحث عن الله في الخارج وننسي انه بداخلنا متحد معا في الجسد والروح
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومؤثر جدا *
> 
> نعم فنحن ندين الناس
> ونحاول اخراج القظية الت فى عين اخونا ولا ندرك الخشبة التى فى عيوننا
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> يارب كما خلصتنى خلص الاخرين المس قلوبهم حتى يؤمنوا بك امين


*امين امين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا يا روكا
> كتير حبيته​*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> *كلام معزى بشكل رهيب
> بجد ميرسى يا روكتى
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
> ومتنسيش تذكرينى بصلاتك​*


*ميرسي ليكي*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2010)

*و ليكن قلبى لك مسكناً و عقلى فيك متأملاً. فأذوق حلاوتك و عذوبة حبك..اشبعنى بشبهك(مز 15:17). لأجد خيراً و رحمه يتبعاننى كل ايام حياتى(مز 16:23) . دعنى اذوقك أولاً لأمضى فرحاً داعياً الجميع

ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع اكثر من رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *و ليكن قلبى لك مسكناً و عقلى فيك متأملاً. فأذوق حلاوتك و عذوبة حبك..اشبعنى بشبهك(مز 15:17). لأجد خيراً و رحمه يتبعاننى كل ايام حياتى(مز 16:23) . دعنى اذوقك أولاً لأمضى فرحاً داعياً الجميع
> 
> ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع اكثر من رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

موضووع رائع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> موضووع رائع


*ميرسي مارو*
*نورتي*​


----------

